# Frogs to help astronauts preserve muscle tone



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 25, 2004)

Yep. Check it out: 





> "This little animal can remain buried in mud for several months, completely inactive, and yet lose no muscle mass or strength," Dr Hudson says. "If we can understand how the frog does this, we may be able to target specific genes, or develop new treatments, to enhance muscle mass during the growth of livestock species, or to limit muscle loss during times of nutritional deprivation, such as drought."


THe whole article is here: http://www.spacedaily.com/news/spacemedicine-04zl.html


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 25, 2004)

Frogs are great, full stop.


----------



## edott (Jan 14, 2006)

I think that this kid the german super baby holds our answers.

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Science/2004/06/24/512617.html


----------

